# "Bloat"?



## biskit (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi

I hope someone can :help: me. 

I have a 30 gallon planted tank that has been set up for about a year now. I do weekly 30% water changes and I have never had any problems before. Also haven't added anything new recently.

I tested the water on Saturday after I found one of my female swordtails dead. Water stats were as follows:
NitrAtes: 5
NitrItes: 0
Ammonia: 0
Temp: 26C/78F

Before the female swordtail died I did notice that she was sitting at the bottom of the tank a lot but she did come up when ever I fed them. I've had her for a few months and she was still young.

I have now noticed that a few of my other fish appear quite "fat/bloated". At first I thought that they might be pregnant, but I only have 1 female dwarf gourami (no males) and she looks the same. Affected are the gourami, 2 kuhli loaches, 1 neon and 1 cory cat. 
I feed them Tetra Brand flake food, freeze dried tubifex worms and algae wafers (little bit twice daily)

As for any disease, I have only noticed the "bloat", there are _no_ other signs like loss of appetite, stringy faeces or protruding scales  

Basically I want to know if I should worry and start treatment for internal parasites/bacteria or should I feed them some mashed up peas for a few days and see if it gets better?

Any help would really be appreciated!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You could try that, sure, but while you're at it, lay off of the tubifex worms. They're fattening.


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

TheOldSalt said:


> You could try that, sure, but while you're at it, lay off of the tubifex worms. They're fattening.


O'rly? S'rysly?

Hmm... maybe i should cut back on feeding my fish that then. lol


----------

